# Easiest Arboreal Tarantula to raise?



## freedomisle (Jul 9, 2010)

I am keen to find out what species of arboreal tarantulas you have found easiest to care for and raise? By this I am *not* referring to most docile or handleable etc. 


Example. Tarantulas that are Big easters, resilient to temp / humidity etc.


Thanks : victory:


----------



## pacorivan (Jun 20, 2010)

my p reglis is easy most of them are ,an there not as bad as people make out , i can do anythink in my tank an as long as i dont touch him he dont move , but bear in mind if sum think does touch him he strikes like a cobra.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Psalmopoeus are a hardy genus .


----------



## Silk_Spinner (Dec 22, 2009)

Mutley.100 said:


> Psalmopoeus are a hardy genus .


Yep, I agree, my answer for the easiest to raise is Psalmopoeus cambridgei - they grow like weeds, they eat everything, and they are very hardy.


----------



## Kaleb (May 24, 2010)

Aye on the psalmos, mine are tough as nails and with an attitude to match:lol2:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Psalmo FTW!

I have some P. cambridgei if you are interested, last postage next week. £3 & £7 each


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I also say Psalmopoeus, they're bombproof and awesome. Some can have a bit of attitude (my 5cm irminia tried to strike at me through her tub wall the other day), but they're pretty and eat *well*.


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

p. cambridgei just add food and water and 1 year later you'll have a big spider


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Poxicator said:


> Psalmo FTW!
> 
> I have some P. cambridgei if you are interested, last postage next week. £3 & £7 each


Very sneakily done there Pete....

:whistling2:



Hedgewitch said:


> I also say Psalmopoeus, they're bombproof and awesome. Some can have a bit of attitude (my 5cm irminia tried to strike at me through her tub wall the other day), but they're pretty and eat *well*.


Yeah I agree with Toby and the rest Pslamo's!!!

: victory:


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeh psalmos are great but don't ever spooke them i did accidently luckily the lid was on.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

P.Cambridgei without a doubt, they need hardly any extra help to grow, kinda put em in a tub and make sure they have food and water lol


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

how could you say no to the spid in my sig 
\/
\/


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

brownj6709 said:


> how could you say no to the spid in my sig
> \/
> \/


Irminia are lovely too, but i have heard people have problems with thier feistiness ?? not me, mine is a darling.


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

TEENY said:


> Irminia are lovely too, but i have heard people have problems with thier feistiness ?? not me, mine is a darling.


the big female in my sigs fine as docile as an avic i would even go as far to say but the immature male i bought for her has OBT capabilitys its just pure agression lol


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

My irminia is turning into a stroppy little boy (I think) now its got its adult colours.


----------

